# Hello from Kirsten



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

Just thought i would say hi, and Dougie i eventually got the user name and password to work!!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hello kirsten, are you doug's girlfriend?


----------



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

No!!! That will be Jo!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, are you located in perth wa or scotland?? x


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Kirsten! :wink:


----------



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

perth Scotland unfortunately!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

!!! Thats not so bad!!!


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard Kirsten!


----------



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you!  Dougie told me to check my post!!!


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

I know, he can be soooo dominant when he put's his mind to it!!!

Prrr.... prrrr.....


----------



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

lol! not wrong there!!


----------



## beest (Apr 24, 2006)

New to the board so thought i'd introduce,

I'm not a builder but train heavily to fight (mart arts)

peace Beest


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Beest, which style do you fight?

I have a background in Ju Jitsu and freestyle kickboxing which then led me into the fukked up world that is competitive bodybuilding.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kirsten welcome to the board girl...


----------



## beest (Apr 24, 2006)

i've done lots of different stuff:

wado ryu

kick boxing

but main art is ninjutsu 4th dan training 12 years. 

i dont body build but hit gym pretty heavy coz i like being big.

peace beest


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

hi there im new to muscle chat , so im just introducing myself


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------

